# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Брахмотсава 2015

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, поздравляем вас с приближающимся удивительным и важным праздником для всех нас –

Днем установления наших дорогих Божеств - Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!

Преданное служение Господу это сокровенные и конфиденциальные отношения с Ним. Мы поздравляем каждого, на кого низошла милость в форме проявления желания в сердце служить Их Светлостям. Также, мы, воспользовавшись случаем, благодарим всех, кто год за годом искренне совершает свое преданное служение для удовлетворения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. По сути, все принадлежит Господу и Он ни в чем не нуждается. Это мы нуждаемся в том, чтобы делать что-то для Него. И, если Господь того пожелает, Он даст нам эту возможность по Своей беспричинной милости.

 

Расписание:
5 июня, пятница

16.00 - Киртан
19.00 - Гаура-арати и церемония Адхиваса
20.00 - Угощение

6 июня, суббота

15.00 - Маха-ягья
16.30 - Лекция Шрилы Гопала Кришна Госвами Махараджа
19.00 - Гаура-арати
20.00 - Угощение

7 июня, воскресенье

4.30   - Маха мангала-арати
12.00 - Маха-абхишека
15.00 - Лекция Шрилы Бхакти-Чайтанья Свами
17.00 - Спектакль
18.00 - Пир
20.00 - Маха-арати

----------

